# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Résultats du sondage Antivirus

## Doc TB

Suite au sondage posté la semaine dernière dans le but de connaître vos préférences en matière d’antivirus, il est maintenant temps de vous faire part des résultats. Avec 40,8% du total (sur environ 2500 réponses), c’est NOD32 qui termine largement premier, suivi par Kaspersky, à 27.9%. Le troisième larron est BitDefender avec 14.6%. Et non, je ne vous parlerai pas des autres loosers comme F-Secure, McAfee, Panda ou Norton, qui ne dépassent pas les 4%.
 Vu que NOD32 termine de loin en tête, nous allons maintenant tenter de vous négocier un prix canon avec notre partenaire, juste pour vous, et pendant quelques jours seulement. Si le projet aboutit, nous pourrions vous le proposer d’ici une semaine ou deux. Sinon, bah tant pis.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## cenubi

Nod32  ::|: 

Pas trop de regret si ça n'aboutit pas...

----------


## bermudatatooine

j'espère que cela aboutira, j'aurais 2 licences à prendre !

le seul antivirus qui ne parle pas de lui mais qui fait son travail, on oublie qu'il existe.

----------


## Cult

Pourquoi payer, alors qu'un gratuit est suffisant :')

----------


## Graveen

Oui ca serait bien d'avoir des comparatifs entre antivir et nod32 par exemple, sur l'offre et l'efficacité

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Il y avait un sondage?  ::mellow::

----------


## le faucheur

> Il y avait un sondage?


Oui, dans la news qui lui était dédié.

---------- Post added at 18h36 ---------- Previous post was at 18h36 ----------




> Nod32 
> 
> Pas trop de regret si ça n'aboutit pas...


Pareil, moi c'était Kapersky qui me tentait.

----------


## zurgo

Quelle bonne idée que voici. Parce que 50 euros tout de même..

----------


## Halfsup

Les comparatifs existent et nod 32 est indubitablement le plus performant sur presque tous les points, et ceci qu'il soit comparé à des antivirus gratuit ou payant.  ::):

----------


## Wild_Monkey

Ce magnifique antivirus ne m'a pas empêché de me faire piquer mon compte steam (temporairement) il y a un mois.

Ça m'apprendra à essayer autre chose  ::(:

----------


## gros_bidule

@Halfsup :  existe t-il sur Terre quelquechose de plus débile & manipulable qu'un comparatif d'antivirus ?  ::P: 
Sérieux, n'importe qui accouche sans problème d'une sélection de tests qui vont te montrer que [[ mettez ici le nom de l'antivirus/antispyware/pare-feu que vous voulez ]] est le pire|meilleur.

Nod32 ça pue, Antivir c'est mieux* !!

(* parce que)

----------


## GdabZ

J'ai lu sur un forum que Nod32 ca puait et qu'Antivir était mieux, alors j'ai pris ce dernier.

XD

----------


## Jolaventur

Nod 32 donc au fond s'pa grave si ça s'arrète là et en plus j'ai déja acheté mon Kapersky pour cette année.

----------


## Seboss

Et Avast, il refoule des sphincters ?  ::blink::

----------


## Morgoth

> Et Avast, il refoule des sphincters ?


Oui, malheureusement.

----------


## nemra

Merde, j'aurai du faire le sondage, parce que bitdefender avec 16%,  j'ai abandonné se soft au bout de deux mois, lorsque je me suis rendus compte que le dossier d'installation était vérole par une belle saloperie. ::|: 

Ces avast qui ma retiré près de 400 malware et autre virus que bitdefender se trouvait être incapable de voire.

----------


## Ragondin

Cool, je vais pouvoir renouveler ma licence.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce magnifique antivirus ne m'a pas empêché de me faire piquer mon compte steam (temporairement) il y a un mois.
> 
> Ça m'apprendra à essayer autre chose


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Psk

> @Halfsup :  existe t-il sur Terre quelquechose de plus débile & manipulable qu'un comparatif d'antivirus ? 
> Sérieux, n'importe qui accouche sans problème d'une sélection de tests qui vont te montrer que [[ mettez ici le nom de l'antivirus/antispyware/pare-feu que vous voulez ]] est le pire|meilleur.
> 
> Nod32 ça pue, Antivir c'est mieux* !!


Ouais il existe sur Terre des choses bien plus débile qu'un comparatif d'antivirus. J'ai pas d'actions chez nod32 mais c'est simplement l'un des meilleurs antivirus du marché (tout comme Antivir) : on parle pas d'un ou deux tests "débiles" mais de la majorité des tests qu'on trouve sur les sites ou mags sérieux qui mettent les produits ESET et AVIRA aussi d'ailleurs en haut du podium.

----------


## Mikh4il

+1

good news sinon, je le prendrai surement, mon premier av payant c'est émouvant.....

ou pas  ::P:

----------


## Nonok

Attendez... quelqu'un ici croit encore à l'utilité à long terme d'un antivirus ?

 ::):  Deux secondes de recherche sur Google vous épargneraient bien des termes vu qu'il suffit d'une dizaine de minutes pour rendre nimporte quel virus invisible aux yeux de tous les antivirus du marché.  ::huh::  Pourquoi faire un concours de celui qui a la plus grosse alors que de toute façon la sécurité qu'un AV confère à l'utilisateur est une douce illusion ?  :^_^: 

C'est surtout l'utilisateur le meilleur antivirus de ce côté si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

----------


## gripoil

J'ai installé la démo du nouveau Norton... et putain ce que c'est léger...
J'suis décu j'aurais presque été pret a payer pour :D

----------


## zigzag

Franchement, j'ai du mal a imaginer ou vous allez trainer vos guêtres des cybernautes...
Depuis plusieurs années je tourne sur avast et je n'ai honnetement jamais eu a m'en plaindre.
Alors bon, apres avoir saisi que tout le monde ici lui crachait dessus, dans le doute, j'ai installé antivir (la version gratos hein, faut pas deconner non plus) et passé un pti scan en m'attendant a le voir me debusquer un dizaines de truk pas cool ici et la. 
Seulement, bah, nada, quedalle, rien du tout, pas le moindre intrus sur mon pc.
Alors? J'ai de la chance? Je fréquente pas assez les sites louches? Je download pas assez de pOrn?
Moi je dis ca, après je m'en fout, je me contente de mon AV gratos et apparement pour l'utilité que j'en ai ça me suffit...

----------


## gripoil

+1 les AV gratuit ça poutre souvent assez bien ...

----------


## Biomech

Mais j'ai une question qui me brule les levres (ou les doigts en l'occurence), mais à quoi peut bien vous servir un antivirus? la je vois pas. Vous télécharger des fichiers au kazakstan? vous etes agents secrets? En 10 ans d'internet je n'ai JAMAIS contracté le moindre virus et les machines que je monte et installe n'ont jamais d'antivirus. Les utilisateurs à qui je les ai vendues (environ une vingtaine de machine) n'ont jamais contracté de virus non plus, bien qu'étant entre les mains de parfaits amateurs.
En respectant des regles simples il est pratiquement impossible de choper un virus par inadvertance.
Donc voici ma question : quel genre d'utilisation necessite un antivirus? et pourquoi? 
Merci de votre réponse les canards :;):

----------


## Emerica

> Donc voici ma question : quel genre d'utilisation necessite un antivirus? et pourquoi? 
> Merci de votre réponse les canards


Un PC partagé avec ta copine, par exemple.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Un antivirus, c est comme sa marque de slip, ca ne se discute pas. On aura toujours le plus confortable qui soit.

----------


## MemoryCard

Moi y'a 7 ans, j'ai installé internet chez moi, mis un antivir qui m'a vite cassé les noix, je l'ai viré...
depuis, comme seul sécurité, j'ai le parfeu WinXp et les maj auto du même xp...rien a signalé...je me dis parfois qu'un jour je m'en mordrais les doigts, mais j'attend toujours...

J'ai du mal a voir comment on peut chopper un virus  ::blink:: , en même temps j'y connais rien  :^_^: , je dl pas n'importe quoi, j'achète mes jeux, je dl pas de "crack machin", j'ouvre pas les pièces jointes des mails venant du libéria...

fin voila, quoi...c'est quoi le risque?

----------


## Neo_13

> Mais j'ai une question qui me brule les levres (ou les doigts en l'occurence), mais à quoi peut bien vous servir un antivirus? la je vois pas. Vous télécharger des fichiers au kazakstan? vous etes agents secrets? En 10 ans d'internet je n'ai JAMAIS contracté le moindre virus et les machines que je monte et installe n'ont jamais d'antivirus. Les utilisateurs à qui je les ai vendues (environ une vingtaine de machine) n'ont jamais contracté de virus non plus, bien qu'étant entre les mains de parfaits amateurs.
> En respectant des regles simples il est pratiquement impossible de choper un virus par inadvertance.
> Donc voici ma question : quel genre d'utilisation necessite un antivirus? et pourquoi? 
> Merci de votre réponse les canards


Euh, sans antivirus, moi non plus j'ai pas de virus.

Eventuellement un bug ou un crash, voire un chatiment divin, mais des virus non.

Ya que quand je met un antivirus que ce con me trouve des virus : il doit les attirer.

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

> Mais j'ai une question qui me brule les levres (ou les doigts en l'occurence), mais à quoi peut bien vous servir un antivirus? la je vois pas. Vous télécharger des fichiers au kazakstan? vous etes agents secrets? En 10 ans d'internet je n'ai JAMAIS contracté le moindre virus et les machines que je monte et installe n'ont jamais d'antivirus. Les utilisateurs à qui je les ai vendues (environ une vingtaine de machine) n'ont jamais contracté de virus non plus, bien qu'étant entre les mains de parfaits amateurs.
> En respectant des regles simples il est pratiquement impossible de choper un virus par inadvertance.
> Donc voici ma question : quel genre d'utilisation necessite un antivirus? et pourquoi? 
> Merci de votre réponse les canards


C'est juste qu'ils ne s'en sont pas aperçus, et hop quelques zombies de plus sur le net.

NB: 10% des PC sur le net seraient des zombies.

----------


## Neo_13

> Moi y'a 7 ans, j'ai installé internet chez moi, mis un antivir qui m'a vite cassé les noix, je l'ai viré...
> depuis, comme seul sécurité, j'ai le parfeu WinXp et les maj auto du même xp...rien a signalé...je me dis parfois qu'un jour je m'en mordrais les doigts, mais j'attend toujours...
> 
> J'ai du mal a voir comment on peut chopper un virus , en même temps j'y connais rien , je dl pas n'importe quoi, j'achète mes jeux, je dl pas de "crack machin", j'ouvre pas les pièces jointes des mails venant du libéria...
> 
> fin voila, quoi...c'est quoi le risque?


En ce moment, le relai spam est à la mode, les pc zombies aussi. Et les keyloggers divers aussi. Rien dont l'utilisateur se rende compte. T'as pas besoin de savoir que ton pc est l'un des 8 000 000 qui attaque un serveur des spetznatz ou de la NASA. Ou qu'il fait partie des 100 000 000 de pc qui envoie plus de 5000 mails par jour sans intervention de l'utilisateur.

----------


## The Lurker

> Quelle bonne idée que voici. Parce que 50 euros tout de même..


La license est à 30€ pour un an à la fnouc. Du moins il me semble.



> Attendez... quelqu'un ici croit encore à l'utilité à long terme d'un antivirus ?
> 
>  Deux secondes de recherche sur Google vous épargneraient bien des termes vu qu'il suffit d'une dizaine de minutes pour rendre nimporte quel virus invisible aux yeux de tous les antivirus du marché.  Pourquoi faire un concours de celui qui a la plus grosse alors que de toute façon la sécurité qu'un AV confère à l'utilisateur est une douce illusion ? 
> 
> C'est surtout l'utilisateur le meilleur antivirus de ce côté si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.


Bof si tu étayes pas, ton post c'est rien de plus que du vent. Faut faire une effort quand on balance des trucs.




> Mais j'ai une question qui me brule les levres (ou les doigts en l'occurence), mais à quoi peut bien vous servir un antivirus? la je vois pas. Vous télécharger des fichiers au kazakstan? vous etes agents secrets? En 10 ans d'internet je n'ai JAMAIS contracté le moindre virus et les machines que je monte et installe n'ont jamais d'antivirus. Les utilisateurs à qui je les ai vendues (environ une vingtaine de machine) n'ont jamais contracté de virus non plus, bien qu'étant entre les mains de parfaits amateurs.
> En respectant des regles simples il est pratiquement impossible de choper un virus par inadvertance.
> Donc voici ma question : quel genre d'utilisation necessite un antivirus? et pourquoi? 
> Merci de votre réponse les canards


Ca aussi c'est du vent, je ne te crois pas une seconde. A la limite, en ce qui te concerne pourquoi pas vu que tu as l'air d'un utilisateur averti, mais pour tes amis ou clients, c'est tout bonnement impossible que tous y aient échappé pendant toutes ces années.

----------


## znokiss

> n 10 ans d'internet je n'ai JAMAIS contracté le moindre virus et les machines que je monte et installe n'ont jamais d'antivirus. Les utilisateurs à qui je les ai vendues (environ une vingtaine de machine) n'ont jamais contracté de virus non plus, bien qu'étant entre les mains de parfaits amateurs.


Pareil, j'y crois pas une seconde.
Il m'est arrivé de farfouiller une fois ou l'autre sur un truc louche, et effectivement, j'ai réssucité mon PC au bord de la mort, avec réinstall générale et tout le tintouin.

Mais mon ex qui ne consulte que son mail et Fesse de bouc a elle aussi choppé sur son PC une pourriture par MSN, bien qu'étant une utilisatrice on ne peut plus honnète.

Alors ouais, ça dépends en grande partie du comportement de l'utilisateur, mais si on a pas d'antivirus pour vérifier, on peut être infecté sans le savoir. Y'a d'autres virus que ceux qui effacent des docs et pourrissent le disque...

----------


## Bruit Bleu

Bonne nouvelle, ma licence s'achève bientôt !  ::): 

Ca fait 3 ou 4 ans que j'utilise ce NOD32, il est discret, efficace, et je n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre au contraire d'autres produits sur le même créneau...

----------


## frogeater

bon mon ptit secret à moi c un antivirus sans mise à jour et qui prend surement 0.11 seconde à se lancer et qui me prend en ce moment 164k de mémoire vive: regprot. Si quelque chose veut se foutre dans la base de registre, il demande poliment, et en général c'est refus. 

Ensuite j'ai avast pour les mails entrants et les trucs à choper au vol sur z'interweb. Voilà. 
Je pourrais avoir McAfee gratos grâce à un accord de mon vénérable employeur pour m'offrir une licence personnelle (ça je m'en suis servi pour M$Office) mais ça me gonfle un truc qui rôde et me bouffe mes barrettes.

Regprot, c'est bon et ça sonne bien en plus.

----------


## kazcroot

La question que je me pose

NOD32 pourquoi le payer, alors qu'il est gratuit ? ::huh::  Non ?

----------


## Graveen

Bien sur y'en a tjrs qui rox, mais de mon côté je vois souvent des machines "sans virus" qui en contiennent au bas mot une centaine, aprés un scan.

Franchement, je ne vois pas quel problème il peut y avoir à installer un antivir ou un avast sur une machine recente. Même s'ils servent peu souvent.

----------


## Biomech

> Pareil, j'y crois pas une seconde.
> Il m'est arrivé de farfouiller une fois ou l'autre sur un truc louche, et effectivement, j'ai réssucité mon PC au bord de la mort, avec réinstall générale et tout le tintouin.
> 
> Mais mon ex qui ne consulte que son mail et Fesse de bouc a elle aussi choppé sur son PC une pourriture par MSN, bien qu'étant une utilisatrice on ne peut plus honnète.
> 
> Alors ouais, ça dépends en grande partie du comportement de l'utilisateur, mais si on a pas d'antivirus pour vérifier, on peut être infecté sans le savoir. Y'a d'autres virus que ceux qui effacent des docs et pourrissent le disque...


Je vais dans la semaine qui viens faire un petit check des machines de mon "parc" cela en fait environ 8-10  et je vous donnerais les resultats de scans antivirus. Cela permettra de parler plus concretement.

De plus quelqu'un aurait-il des precisions sur les pc "Zombis"? Ce problème me semblant bien réel.

----------


## jaireimy

> Donc voici ma question : quel genre d'utilisation necessite un antivirus? et pourquoi? 
> Merci de votre réponse les canards


Pour y aller de ma dernière experience c'est en utilisant ma clé USB au taf que j'ai ramené un virus sur mon pc. Voilà un exemple de contamination possible sans faire de trucs louches.

----------


## punishthecat

c'est quoi un virus ?
-> ok je sort et je tue mon troll dans l'oeuf
(Gnou/tux inside)

(et que personne ne me demande si je sais ce qu'est un jeu vidéo... :-D )

----------


## Ezechiel

J'ai un peu tendance à aller dans le sens de ceux qui disent que payer un antivirus vaut pas franchement la peine quand on voit des solutions gratos comme Antivir...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Suite au sondage posté la semaine dernière dans le but de connaitre vos préférences en matière d’antivirus, il est maintenant temps de vous faire part des résultats. Avec 40,8% du total (sur environ 2500 réponses), c’est NOD32 qui termine largement premier, suivi par Kaspersky, à 27.9%. Le troisième larron est BitDefender avec 14.6%. Et non, je ne vous parlerais pas des autres loosers comme F-Secure, McAfee, Panda ou Norton, qui ne dépassent pas les 4%.


Et combien pour "GNU/LINUX, BEOTCH!" ?

----------


## Grosnours

C'est pas parce que vous n'avez jamais été infecté depuis les 50 ans que vous faites de l'informatique (oui je manie l'ironie lourdement) et que vous êtes un utilisateur sur-averti qu'il faut prendre votre cas pour une généralité.

A quoi sert un anti-virus ? A se protéger des virus, pardi !
Si vous n'avez jamais été infecté, tant mieux, vous aurez votre médaille en chocolat et la reconnaissance de la nation, mais cela ne permet pas de nier le problème. Comme le dit jairemy, il suffit que la machine de quelqu'un d'autre (le n00b !) soit infectée et vous le serez aussi lors d'un transfert de données. Et la toute votre roxxoritude n'y pourra mais.

----------


## braoru

> Oui ca serait bien d'avoir des comparatifs entre antivir et nod32 par exemple, sur l'offre et l'efficacité


http://www.av-comparatives.org/ :D

----------


## Hargn

> Franchement, j'ai du mal a imaginer ou vous allez trainer vos guêtres des cybernautes...
> Depuis plusieurs années je tourne sur avast et je n'ai honnetement jamais eu a m'en plaindre.
> Alors bon, apres avoir saisi que tout le monde ici lui crachait dessus, dans le doute, j'ai installé antivir (la version gratos hein, faut pas deconner non plus) et passé un pti scan en m'attendant a le voir me debusquer un dizaines de truk pas cool ici et la. 
> Seulement, bah, nada, quedalle, rien du tout, pas le moindre intrus sur mon pc.
> Alors? J'ai de la chance? Je fréquente pas assez les sites louches? Je download pas assez de pOrn?
> Moi je dis ca, après je m'en fout, je me contente de mon AV gratos et apparement pour l'utilité que j'en ai ça me suffit...


Je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi. 

J'ajouterais que les quelques fois où on m'a refilé des clefs USB vérolées Avast a très bien détecté et éliminé l'infection. Et, de mémoire, je n'ai eu qu'un seul cas où la protection résidente a laissé passer un virus, mais comme je fait régulièrement un scan des disques, il l'a tout de même trouvé. 

Maintenant je ne suis pas naïf, je ne dit pas que j'ai rien qui traîne sur mes PC, aucune  protection anti virale n'est parfaite mais Avast fait très correctement son boulot pour un usage privé en complément d'outils/comportements de sécurité basiques: un parefeu, des sauvegardes régulière et éviter d'aller tremper son clavier dans des endroits louches sans un niveau de paranoïa très élevé.

----------


## ERISS

> http://www.av-comparatives.org/ :D


AntiVir Premium (20€ l'année...)  y est le meilleur, rapide et très efficace (à moins qu'Avira est soudoyé les testeurs, mais ça m'étonnerai). Le revers de la médaille est qu'il y a pas mal de faux-positif (mais c'est pas le seul à en avoir). En tout cas pour ma part je crois pas avoir vu de faux-positif depuis 2 ans de gratuit et 6 mois de payant...
Donc si la promo de CPC ne descent pas le prix de NOD32 en dessous de 20€, je dirai qu'elle ne vaut pas le coup.. (du moins pour ceux qui acceptent de payer un antivirus).
Ce sondage vire à de la pub pour Avira ::P: 

EDIT: Quoiqu'il ne semble pas y avoir NOD32 dans ce test comparatif!

----------


## Grosnours

> EDIT: Quoiqu'il ne semble pas y avoir NOD32 dans ce test comparatif!


Si, ici :
http://www.av-comparatives.org/seite...se_2008_11.php

Et c'est NOD32 qui sort premier haut la main, quoiqu'Avira soit très bon aussi (dans sa version commerciale, la version gratuite n'est pas testée).

----------


## Pandalex

Petit exemple simple, j'ai cherché un patch pour je sais plus quel jeu.
Je l'ai trouvé sur un site qui présentait bien.
BitDefender m'a trouvé un troyen dedans.
Alors oui ça faisait 6 mois que j'avais rien eu de ce type mais quand ça arrive t'es bien content.  ::): 

Et pour peu que tu sois sociable tu as une femme/copain/enfant/écureuil qui peut aller sur le PC pendant que tu n'es pas là (si tu as oublié d'activer les pièges par exemple  ::ninja:: ) et eux tu ne peux pas être sur de ce qu'ils font !

Sinon la promo de quelque jours c'est moyen pasque par exemple il me reste 6 mois de BitDefender du coup je vais pas changer maintenant pour gagner le prix équivalent à ... 6 mois de BitDefender voyez vous ...  :Emo:

----------


## Warzlouf

Je ne pensais pas que NOD32 était si polulaire et utilisé, et je m'en réjouis. 3 - 4  ans que je l'utilise (Bitdefender et Pccillin de Trend Micro ont perdu de leur efficacité). La version 3 enfonce la version 2.7 en beauté, la suite Smartsuite Security est excellente. La version 4 est actuellement en beta. vous n'avez pas idée du nombre de personnes qui avaient une version d'évaluation de Norton le lourd sur leur machine et qui m'ont remercié de leur avoir installé NOD32. En plus, les mises à jour se font plusieurs fois par jour. Non, je ne bosse pas pour eux. A chacun son expérience,personne ne peut prouver que son antivirus est le meilleur. Et à quoi bon brandir une forme d'élitisme du genre "si tu n'es pas un blaireau et sais te servir de ton PC, tu n'as pas besoin d'antivirus" ?

----------


## MoKo

+1 Nonok, sur mon PC que je suis le seul à utiliser, j'ai pas d'antivirus et j'en ai pas besoin.

Là ou c'est une autre histoire, c'est quand ton PC est utilisé par ta mère, tes frangins, voir tes fistons, bah je t'assure que l'utilisateur devient le plus mauvais des antivirus et que même si ça bloque pas tout, vaut mieux en mettre un :D

----------


## StrangeLove

c'est balot je viens de renouveller ma licence chez panda...donc je ne vous felicite pas pour le timing non non!

pour alimenter la polemique: sans AV, quiconque va sur internet entame une collection de virus. c'est pas comme si internet etait un media sur, sain, sans hackerz, warez, pOrn,spam, ip jacking, cookies, trojan, loggers,zombies et tutti quanti. Ceux qui fanfaronnent sur ce fil me font bien rigoler...pratiquez vous aussi le casual sex sans preservatif? ou alors etes vous suffisement competents pour dejouer ces petits softs capables de mettre a genoux les systemes securisés des forces armées, cela grace aux innombrables heures que vous passez sur les serveurs TF2 de CPC?

je me souviens quand j'etais jeune et arrogant (meme si ca n'a pas vraiment change depuis.... ::P: ) j'avais Norton et pas de virus....enfin si mais Norton ca sert pas vraiment a detecter les virus, et je galerai en safe mode pour effacer les fichiers infectés en suivant la procedure. depuis que j'ai panda je n'ai plus de ce genre de problemes...mais il est cher et assez gourmand en ressources....mais bon, comme dit Raël, mon guide spirituel, la paix ca n'a pas de prix.

----------


## deeeg

c'est marrant ça, les gens qui prétendent voyager sur le web depuis des années sans Av et/ou sans firewall, pour moi c'est les mêmes qui vont baiser sans capotes ou faire une rando en sandales et s'étonnent d'avoir des ampoules ou de chopper la chtouille...

même sans trainer sur des sites chelous j'ai ramassé quelques véroles (bon, faut mettre windows à jour de temps en temps aussi et avoir des boites à mail poubelles hors des trucs officiels pour éviter les spams). recemment j'ai un pote qui s'est pris l'adsl, comme il se trainait un vieux Imac, je lui prête une petite config en xp2500 sous win2000 avec ZA et Nav (install ~1an)... en une semaine le truc était bloqué, bon à réinstaller...

----------


## Neo_13

> Je vais dans la semaine qui viens faire un petit check des machines de mon "parc" cela en fait environ 8-10  et je vous donnerais les resultats de scans antivirus. Cela permettra de parler plus concretement.
> 
> De plus quelqu'un aurait-il des precisions sur les pc "Zombis"? Ce problème me semblant bien réel.


Facile, via un trojan un utilisateur distant à le contrôle d'une armée de PC qui obéissent sans poser de question. En laissant trainer une requete, paf 100 000 en même temps requetent au taquet sur vivendi ou autre. Et vu que chaque noeud est un rebond pour les suivants, ben lors de l'enquète tu es sur la chaine d'infection, tu es donc complice de l'infection et de l'attaque.

Les botnet, aujourd'hui, c'est quand même super bien branlé (voir article récent dans un misc).

----------


## Lym

la réduction (si a) sera aussi pour la version parefeu/antispam ouque la version antivirus ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

A ceux qui se vantent de ne pas avoir d'antivirus installés, j'aimerai poser quelques questions:
-vous ne connectez jamais aucune clé usb ou disque dur externe à votre ordi?
-vous n'ouvrez aucune pièce jointe qu'on vous envoies par mail?
-vous bloquez tous les fichiers envoyés par un serveur custom sur lequel vous jouez?
-vous n'utilisez pas msn ou tout autre messagerie instantanée?
-vous n'avez jamais créé aucun serveur ftp ou téléchargé aucun fichier sur un serveur ftp?
-même question pour le peer-to-peer?
-vous n'êtes jamais allé sur aucun site de ponay?

Je veux bien croire que vous n'êtes pas infecté par quoique se soit si vous me répondez non à tous ça.

----------


## Myron

Moi perso j'utilise Trend Micro internet security et je n'ai plus jamais eu de problème depuis.

Mais je salue tout de même la tentative de canard pc de nous faire économiser des sous pour pouvoir acheter leur mag en double.  :;):

----------


## bber

Pour ceux qui ont des amis qui viennent les voir avec leurs clefs usb, un antivirus c'est pas mal. En fait c'est bien du moment qu'on est plus le seul a importer des données sur son ordi.

Après pourquoi prendre du payant ? C'est tout de même un garantie de réactivité sur la mise a jour des signatures. Il m'arrive d'envoyer des virus non référencés a trend-micro. La réaction se fait en général dans l'heure.
C'est vrai qu'une telle réactivité ne sera a rien pour le particulier... encore que j'ai des souvenirs des failles de sécurités de XP & blaster.

----------


## TheToune

Il fut un temps où je croyais moi aussi, bien naif que j'étais, a l'inutilité des anti virus.
Et puis je suis devenu (je crois en tout cas) un minimum compétent ... 

Un pc sous windows connecté à un réseau ou au net sans antivirus c'est comme aller baiser à droite à gauche sans protection ... Et sans firewall c'est faire des partouzes 24h/24h dans les même conditions sans même vous en rendre compte.

Non seulement il faut un antivirus mais plus encore il en faut un d'efficace. Parce que vous aurez beau être compétent et faire attention il viendra forcement un jour ou vous cliquerez sur ce message msn que votre pote vient de vous envoyer ou lirez ça piece jointe qui a l'air bien marrante. Pire, j'hallucine chaque fois que je vois le nombre de truc que mon antivirus retrouve dans le cache internet après un simple surf totalement innocent.

La majorité des virus sont totalement invisible, très peu se manifestent d'une façon physique. Ils se contente d'enregistrer ce que vous taper et de l'envoyer à un serveur, ils relay des requêtes de hackeurs, ils spamment, en consommant le minimum de bande passante. Vous seriez surpris du nombre de ces saloperies qu'on trouve sur le pc de n'importe quel pékin moyen.
J'ai eu l'occasion de constater la façon très discrète qu'avait un keylogger pour s'installer sur un réseau de pme mal protégé pour dire que sans chance et sans un minimum de connaissance en transmission réseau vous ne pouvez pas le voir.

Et méfiez vous des antivirus gratuit qui s'en sortent très bien dans certains cas mais qui ne peuvent parfois rien faire dés qu'un virus commence à devenir actifs.

----------


## rOut

> -vous ne connectez jamais aucune clé usb ou disque dur externe à votre ordi? *Que les miennes, qui ne sortent pas de chez moi*
> -vous n'ouvrez aucune pièce jointe qu'on vous envoies par mail? *Si, mais GMail et Orange sont déjà passés par là*
> -vous bloquez tous les fichiers envoyés par un serveur custom sur lequel vous jouez? *Ca ne m'arrive pas, avec les outils de mise à jour auto sur les jeux, il m'arrive très rarement d'aller télécharger les machins à la main, et si je le fais c'est sur des sites de "confiance", clubic ou autre*
> -vous n'utilisez pas msn ou tout autre messagerie instantanée? *Oui mais j'évite d'ouvrir les conneries qu'on est susceptible de m'envoyer*
> -vous n'avez jamais créé aucun serveur ftp ou téléchargé aucun fichier sur un serveur ftp? *Nan, du moins pas sur mon pc perso*
> -même question pour le peer-to-peer? *GNOU powa... (ok je triche un peu)*
> -vous n'êtes jamais allé sur aucun site de ponay? *Faut effectivement être un peu suicidaire pour télécharger des fichiers sur ce genre de site, c'est comme filer son numéro de carte bleu sur un site de vente en ligne en .warez.biz et s'étonner de s'être fait pirater...*


Pour ce qui est des problèmes de firewall, c'était valable il y a quelques années, lorsque les pcs étaient directement connectés à internet. De nos jours, les box font office de firewall materiel efficaces, qui protègent contre pas mal d'ennuis.

My 2 cents  ::): .

Je suis d'accord avec le fait qu'il peut arriver à tout moment qu'on se fasse pirater, mais la plupart du temps, un comportement averti suffit à se protéger. Et les antivirus trouvent, en général plus des cookies suspects que de véritables virus ou trojan.
Et puis je m'en fout, la plupart des fichiers que je télécharge, je le fais sous linux. Je joue également mais uniquement avec les CDs de jeux originaux et les mises à jours automatiques (ou bien steam et compagnie).

----------


## scritche

Moi c'est Nod32 en demo, je réinstalle tous les mois, ca prend 5 minutes, alors je pense pas payer sauf sous les 20€.

----------


## picha67

Yabon NOD32

C'est tout.

----------


## Canard idiot

Roxors les gars qui sortent des "moa sa fé 2 an ke jutilis antivir/r1 du tou é g pa de problem".
Bawi, si vous n'avez rien pour les détecter normal que vous ne voyez pas les problèmes. C'est en effet rare si on fait gaffe de se retrouver avec un virus qui efface le disque dur et rende le pc inutilisable, mais même avec le meilleur antivirus du monde on est attaqué en permanence par des millions de salopries

----------


## Naunaud

(rah, j'ai succombé à la création d'un compte)

Les commentaires naïfs et débiles de nombre d'internautes ne m'étonnent plus, mais ici, certains se surpassent.

Je suis presque étonné de voir qu'il n'y pas plus de prosélytes GNU pour défendre leur maison.

Quant à ceux qui considèrent qu'ils sont à l'abris de tout sans antivirus, je me demande à quel point ils peuvent être sûrs d'avoir une machine saine à 100% sans outil d'analyse heuristique avancée?

Concernant NOD32, la version 4 finale est sortie, l'interface est un peu repensée, de nouvelles options de scan font leur apparition et sur la version Business (pas vu sur la version Home), une vérification que vous avez bien les mises à jour critique de Windows se fait et vous prévient!

Maintenant, NOD32 ou Kaspersky, pas étonnant qu'ils soient les deux premiers du sondage.

----------


## claneys

L'article dans MISC est d'ailleurs super bien branlé pour expliqué les bandes organisés qui louent leurs services au plus offrant.

Concrétement, un hacker il va pas pirater une machine en particulier. Le truc qui rapporte c'est de toucher le plus de monde le plus rapidement et de se propager le plus possible. En gros, il va pas se faire chier, et pondre un code sans doute dégueulasse mais qui répond au critère commun pour faire mouche le plus souvent possible. C'est à dire le pekin moyen. Peu importe ce qu'il récupère, c'est de la pêche au filets avec des chalutiers.

Les mails se revendent pas paquet de qqu milliers à qqu dollars, hébergement bulletproof, location de pc zombie pour spam/attaques DoS etc. C'est pas bisounoursland, c'est une putain de jungle internet rempli de chacals qui veulent du fric. La vie privé ça rapporte des sous.

----------


## Bdav

Je plussoie, j'utilise NOD32 (et maintenant ESET security) depuis 4 ans maintenant et jamais un soucis, qui plus est il reste étonament léger.
Un excellent produit qui justifie son prix.

----------


## Samax

Si vous pouviez faire la même opération avec un bon firewall genre Outpost ça serait parfait les gars  ::): 
En tt cas ça fait plaisir, je pensais justement acheter Nod32 bientôt, ça sera l'occasion de le faire  ::):

----------


## gripoil

Apres avoir passé un certains temps a poil sur le web, ou avec un av gratos, il m'est arrivé d'installer un vrai gros AV pour le fun et voir ce que ça donnait.
J'ai fait ça plusieurs fois et j'ai jamais eu de probleme. Donc je n'etais pas infecté par des trucs que je ne voyais pas.

Mais je reste contre le "A POIL WOUHOU j'ai pas peur du oueb!"
C'est pour ça que je me contente du firewall/NAT du routeur et d'un av gratos. Quand on se contente de faire nos trucs quotidients (pipi dans la boite mail, caca sur le topic a bobo) je penses que les risques sont tres proches du 0.

Euh voila. C'était mon avis sur le surf nu sur sa chaise. Ah oui ... et aussi meme si personne n'a vu mon post, pensez a tester le dernier norton, c'est une agréable surprise. Il reste a se rendre compte de la qualité de la detection maintenant, mais niveau perf j'suis assez charmé.

----------


## punishthecat

> A ceux qui se vantent de ne pas avoir d'antivirus installés, j'aimerai poser quelques questions:
> -vous ne connectez jamais aucune clé usb ou disque dur externe à votre ordi? *si souvent, de n'importe quelle provenance*
> -vous n'ouvrez aucune pièce jointe qu'on vous envoies par mail? *seulement les photo de poney en .txt.exe*
> -vous bloquez tous les fichiers envoyés par un serveur custom sur lequel vous jouez? 
> -vous n'utilisez pas msn ou tout autre messagerie instantanée? *si, et j'ouvre même les lien que l'on m'envoie*
> -vous n'avez jamais créé aucun serveur ftp ou téléchargé aucun fichier sur un serveur ftp? *ssh plutot*
> -même question pour le peer-to-peer? *eventuellement mais que pour telecharger des iso !*
> -vous n'êtes jamais allé sur aucun site de ponay? *24/24...*
> *-bon par contre je ne me connecte jamais en root, faut pas déconner non plus*
> ...


spéciale dédicace a naunaud, a qui ça manquait !
:D

----------


## Sybylle

J'aime bien les "moi j'ai pas d'antivirus et aucun soucy" XD
Venez pas vous plaindre de recevoir du spam après -_-

La base de la protection ça reste le firewall (outre la précaution de l'utilisateur, mais cela va sans dire).
L'antivirus ne doit servir qu'à seconder son travail et pallier aux failles locales.

Linux est certes une solution robuste de par sa conception face à toute attaque venant du réseau (bien que la sécurité recommande d'en installer un).
Bon par contre, sous Windows pas trop le choix ^^
Enfin si, beaucoup de choix, mais peu de produits intéressants et complets, qui contraignent à une profusion d'outils spécialisés...

Personnellement je trouve que du coté du gratuit il y a moyen d'avoir de bons outils qui, bien configurés, suffisent pour la majorité des utilisateurs.

En ce moment j'ai Antivir, qui a avantageusement remplacé Avast (lourd et peu sensible). En firewall, Online Armor est certainement l'un des plus aboutis dans les gratuits. Et histoire de compléter la partie "active", Peerguardian  ::): 

En passif (à lancer occasionellement donc) Malwarebytes (oubliez Spybot et adaware, ça fait longtemps qu'il ne servent plus à grand chose pour l'éradication) et Spybot (ben vi....Le blocage des sites dans le fichier HOST, mis à jour en automatique, je suis fan XD).

Cela pourra sembler excessif, mais je crois que c'est malheureusement le prix de la tranquillité de nos jours pour ceux ayant un PC connecté H24 au net, tournant sous Windows (XP perso, Vista caca!)

Fin si vous voulez sécuriser votre PC, il y a beacoup d'autre choses à faire en amont (niveau droits, gestion des utilisateurs, configuration des applications ...), mais avec ce pack je trouve m'en tirer pas trop mal.

Dites vous aussi que le meilleur d'un jour n'est pas le meilleur toujours...
Faut suivre un peu l'actualité et les différents tests, et bien sûr tester soi-même pour trouver ce qui nous convient... Tout est affaire de compromis  :;):

----------


## punishthecat

@ sybylle :
l'antivirus sous linux sert surtout a ne pas transmettre de virus aux utilisateur de windows, ou bien a scanner un HDD win.
sinon sur un serveur sensible, je suis d'accord, mais pour l'utilisateur lambda, il n'y a pas d'interet, surtout si on ne fait pas n'imp' (lancer une session root pour surfer par exemple)
a se jour les virus linux se comptent sur les doigts de la main.
la confidentialité de ce systéme n'est pas la raison de sa sécurité, c'est plutot la bonne gestion des droits , ainsi que le modéle open-source qui permet une réaction rapide aux failles de sécurité !
pour l'instant a part un ou deux pop-up que firefox ne bloque pas, je n'ai jamais eut de problémes !

----------


## bermudatatooine

> Pourquoi payer, alors qu'un gratuit est suffisant :')


parce que le gratuit fonctionne  bien, j'utilise AVG, il est tres bien puisqu'il est gratuit, seulement il prend un peu trop de ressources à mon gout,
surtout au démarrage.

j'ai utilisé nod32 et j'ai pu remarqué qu'il était bien plus rapide au démarrage.

voilà.

----------


## Naunaud

> @ sybylle :
> l'antivirus sous linux sert surtout a ne pas transmettre de virus aux utilisateur de windows, ou bien a scanner un HDD win.
> sinon sur un serveur sensible, je suis d'accord, mais pour l'utilisateur lambda, il n'y a pas d'interet, surtout si on ne fait pas n'imp' (lancer une session root pour surfer par exemple)
> a se jour les virus linux se comptent sur les doigts de la main.
> la confidentialité de ce systéme n'est pas la raison de sa sécurité, c'est plutot la bonne gestion des droits , ainsi que le modéle open-source qui permet une réaction rapide aux failles de sécurité !
> pour l'instant a part un ou deux pop-up que firefox ne bloque pas, je n'ai jamais eut de problémes !


C'est surtout le fait que Linux soit une plateforme minoritaire au niveau du desktop particulier et le fait que les distributions peuvent parfois être bien différentes qui empêche/ne donne pas envie à un pirate de s'attaquer à l'environnement Linux, aucun intérêt de passer du temps à coder un truc qui ne fonctionnera que sur 3 clampins...

D'ailleurs l'avancée de Mac OS au sein des desktops particuliers risque bien de rendre l'OS d'Apple bien plus vulnérable qu'auparavant.

----------


## Euklif

> Vous avez raison, restez sur antivir, avast, bitdefender, norton et cie. Ou même sans antivirus !
> Ça me fait du boulot au final


Excuse moi mais... T'as une solution ultime pour dénigrer presque tous les antivirus?
Et question plus perso pour ceux qui dénigre antivir : vous lui reprochez quoi en fait? J'essaie de me tenir un minimum au jus mais n'ayant aucune connaissance réél sur le sujet (heuristique? Quel drôle de mot  ::P: ), je fais plus du recoupement d'infos qu'autre chose.

----------


## Sybylle

> C'est surtout le fait que Linux soit une plateforme minoritaire au niveau du desktop particulier et le fait que les distributions peuvent parfois être bien différentes qui empêche/ne donne pas envie à un pirate de s'attaquer à l'environnement Linux, aucun intérêt de passer du temps à coder un truc qui ne fonctionnera que sur 3 clampins...
> 
> D'ailleurs l'avancée de Mac OS au sein des desktops particuliers risque bien de rendre l'OS d'Apple bien plus vulnérable qu'auparavant.


Je suis bien d'accord, et c'est là tout l'aspect temporel de la sécurité.
La démocratisation d'un système l'expose d'autant plus aux virus et aux attaques quelles qu'elles soient.

J'ai tenté de ne pas m'écarter du débat originel (manifestement c'est raté ^^) parce que sinon ça va partir en troll XD

=>plaide non coupable pour les trolls à suivre

----------


## punishthecat

mouais, c'est vrai que c'est beaucoups plus interessant de faire deq virus pour les pc des utilisateurs que pour les serveurs, et vu que linux est majoritaire sur les second et minoritaire sur les premiers ca explique tout !
CQFD

----------


## Nonok

> La license est à 30€ pour un an à la fnouc. Du moins il me semble.
> 
> Bof si tu étayes pas, ton post c'est rien de plus que du vent. Faut faire une effort quand on balance des trucs.
> 
> 
> Ca aussi c'est du vent, je ne te crois pas une seconde. A la limite, en ce qui te concerne pourquoi pas vu que tu as l'air d'un utilisateur averti, mais pour tes amis ou clients, c'est tout bonnement impossible que tous y aient échappé pendant toutes ces années.


Etayer... j'ai la flemme, Google en dit long voir très long sur le sujet. On pourrait débattre pendant des années à ce sujet. Alors oui, quand on est crétin et qu'on voit un spam qui propose _"d'allonger le pénis, de réparer windows xp et de télécharger de la ram"_ et qu'on clique dessus, peut-être qu'un AV est utile. 

Sinon, l'antivirus est _utile_ dans son rôle de protection des virus existants. Mais arrêtez de croire qu'il peut anticiper le futur et arrêter à la force de ses petits bras des trojans/vers inconnus. L'analyse heuristique connait ses limites, les bases de donnée aussi.

Alors bon, peut-être que tu aurais préféré que je donne un lien hors-charte pour affirmer mes propos mais je ne le ferai pas. Masquer un virus aux yeux d'un antivirus c'est bien, apprendre à monsieur tout le monde (par exemple kevin 8ans : koman hachké msn stp!!!!) à le faire c'est mal alors je n'etayerai pas plus et je vous laisse libre de chercher sur google.

Aussi, ceux qui proposent le nude surfing, c'est bien mais bon, déjà que Wista et XP comptent autant de trous critiques qu'une passoire, n'allez pas tenter le diable. Jouer c'est bien, se faire piquer son compte Steam, sa session msn et sa CB l'est un peu moins.

Voila.  :^_^:  Etayé ?

Comme Google ça a l'air dur d'utilisation je met ce lien au cas ou :

http://eservice.free.fr/antivirus.html

----------


## Biomech

une petite mise  jour de mon post.

4 PC testés avec nod 32 résultats: rien sur les 3 premiers et juste une alerte trojan sur  un fichier nocd dans le troisième.
Les pc en question sont protégés par comodo + cccleaner + regcleaner+spybot une fois par mois.

Voilà, donc toujours pas de preuve réelle de l'utilité d'un antivirus payant, mais bon il me reste 7 autres pc à tester donc.......on verra.

see you

+1 au post precedent

----------


## Naunaud

> Etayer... j'ai la flemme, Google en dit long voir très long sur le sujet. On pourrait débattre pendant des années à ce sujet. Alors oui, quand on est crétin et qu'on voit un spam qui propose _"d'allonger le pénis, de réparer windows xp et de télécharger de la ram"_ et qu'on clique dessus, peut-être qu'un AV est utile. 
> 
> Sinon, l'antivirus est _utile_ dans son rôle de protection des virus existants. Mais arrêtez de croire qu'il peut anticiper le futur et arrêter à la force de ses petits bras des trojans/vers inconnus. L'analyse heuristique connait ses limites, les bases de donnée aussi.
> 
> Alors bon, peut-être que tu aurais préféré que je donne un lien hors-charte pour affirmer mes propos mais je ne le ferai pas. Masquer un virus aux yeux d'un antivirus c'est bien, apprendre à monsieur tout le monde (par exemple kevin 8ans : koman hachké msn stp!!!!) à le faire c'est mal alors je n'etayerai pas plus et je vous laisse libre de chercher sur google.
> 
> Aussi, ceux qui proposent le nude surfing, c'est bien mais bon, déjà que Wista et XP comptent autant de trous critiques qu'une passoire, n'allez pas tenter le diable. Jouer c'est bien, se faire piquer son compte Steam, sa session msn et sa CB l'est un peu moins.
> 
> Voila.  Etayé ?
> ...



Ca, on le sait qu'aucun logiciel antivirus n'est efficace à 100%
C'est d'ailleurs énoncé dans les tests des antivirus, un score de 100% de détection d'un package de virus n'existe pas et n'existera jamais.
L'ingéniosité humaine est sans limite, alors certes, un antivirus est toujours en retard par rapport à la dernière crasse, mais il a le mérite de protéger l'utilisateur de 90% des autres crasses potentielles et c'est en ça qu'il est intéressant pour un utilisateur lambda d'avoir un antivirus.

Surfer sur l'océan électronique, c'est dangereux.

----------


## LeBabouin

Chez moi, j'utilisais un antivirus avant, ça trouvait jamais rien. Un jour y en a un qui m'a supprimé un keygen et le HL2 deathmatch gratuit sans me demander mon avis. Les boules! 

Le coup du Regprot, ça à l'air sympa.

----------


## Psk

> Les pc en question sont protégés par comodo + cccleaner + regcleaner+spybot une fois par mois.


Non mais ça va ton PC il est protégé alors... Un coup d'antispy + un check des entrées registres du démarrage régulièrement en plus de ton parefeu et une utilisation pas trop risquée de Windows, forcément tu ne devrais pas avoir trop de soucis...

Personnellement j'utilise la suite de sécurité de Nod32, donc l'antivirus, le parefeu et plein d'autre trucs pour une utilisation ressources vraiment minimale... Et justement ce que tu fais j'ai plus à le faire, spybot qui m'a toujours détecter une dizaine de spy toutes les 2 semaines aussi loin que je me souvienne depuis que j'utilise Spybot (et ça remonte à loin), ne me trouve plus rien depuis que j'utilise la suite d'Eset (plusieurs mois), la vérification de tout ce qui lance au démarrage dans le registre je le fais pour la forme de temps en temps mais plus de soucis non plus...

Maintenant voilà, ta façon de faire n'est pas mal non plus, mais moi j'aime bien être sur... Surtout depuis 2 ans il me semble, quand j'm'étais fait pirater ma CB, probablement par un Keylogger, malgré les protections (Zone Alarm, Avast, Spybot et Regcleaner). Puis j'aime bien avoir mon click droit > faire un scan quand je chope un truc sur la mule ou autre, parce que ouais je suis pas un saint, ça m'arrive... J'aime bien aussi le petit scan discret et automatique de tous les fichiers que Firefox chope, etc, etc... Un bon produit, payant ou non, pour moi c'est toujours mieux que la méthode manuelle et la simple prudence, même si c'est important parce que j'ai pas non plus une confiance aveugle en un logiciel...

----------


## MemoryCard

J'ai effectué un scan complet de ma machine avec Nod32 pour faire plaisir aux gars qui m'ont traité de "noob qui propage le sida" (super les mecs  :;): , pétez un coup). Rien.
Bon, comme d'hab' sur ce genre de discussion, chacun renvoie l'autre a son antivir "qui est trop naze", tous les antivir son nazes, c'est super pour le gars qui n'y connait rien comme moi.
La derniere fois que j'avais installé un AV, Avast, cette cochonerie c'était mis a installé pleins de programmes sans que je lui demande rien. Le genre de truc qui met en confiance. Alors pour un programme qui est censé te protégé...chez moi c'est poubelle direct (et en plus cette merde s'accroche, ça se vire pas facilement). La au moins, Nod32 est simple et presente bien, c'est plus sympa. Je vais le garder un peu pour la période d'essai, si j'ai l'impression que ça sert a quelque chose, je prendrais une liscence, sinon, je le virerais aussi. (oui, j'aime bien payé les logiciels que j'utilise, un truc con. m'étonerais pas qu'une grande partie des failles de sécurité de certains commencent par la.).

Juste pour finir avec une remarque bien trollesque : c'est étrange, c'est toujours aux gars avec 15 Av et 12 firewall qu'il arrive des merdes...

----------


## parazit

Bah la protection résidente de spybot fait la même chose que regprot mais tu prends n'importe quel programme qui te permet de sauvegarder ta base de registre et si tu as un problème tu restaures ta sauvegarde. 
Un antivirus c'est très bien après il faut savoir ou comprendre ce qu'est un faux-positif afin de régler la recherche des virus dans le programme sinon sur un même poste avec un paramétrage différent du même anti-virus une fois on peut détecter des programmes susceptible d'héberger un trojan/vers/keylogger, et l'autre fois non (toujours en fonction de l'analyse heuristic).
Il faut aussi se mettre à la place d'une personne qui programme ces vers/trojan etc.. si il veut pouvoir infecté le maximun de machine il doit donc en priorité s'intéresser au programme le plus communément installer sur le plus grand nombre de poste et ensuite codé son programme pour passer à travers la détection de celui-ci c'est pourquoi ce n'est pas forcément l'antivirus le plus répandu qui sera le plus efficace, on peut aussi (je conviens que ça fait un peu ridicule) installer par exe avast+antivir et croyez moi on détecte via l'un ou l'autre (tjs en fonction de la recherche heuristic sélectionné) beaucoup plus d'indésirable que ceux que l'on pense.

@memory card c'est aussi normal que quand ta aucun programme tu trouves rien non plus mais un poste sans absolument aucun prg indésirable c'est : un ordi pas connecté au réseau et sur lequel on ne branche jamais rien (cd/clé usb ou autre support de stockage), sinon tout les autres postes ont été à un moment ou un autre étaient infecté.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Alors, des nouvelles de cette possible offre promotionnelle ?

----------

